# ALU-Boot für die Ostsee



## Merkathor (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

 Suche ein Aluboot von 380 bis 420 Länge.
  Preislich bis 3000€
  Will damit in der Ostsee (Bucht) angeln.

  Hab mich in Netz umgesehen und jetzt habe viele Fragen:

  1.)    Hat einer Erfahrung mit Internet Händlern gemacht? 
  2.)    Könnt ihr mir ein Paar Webseiten empfehlen?
  3.)    Sind alle Aluboote für Meerwasser geeignet? Meerwasserbeständigkeit?

  Danke im Voraus
   Alex


----------



## MAXIMA (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: ALU-Boot für die Ostsee*

Aluboote werden in Norwegen sehr häufig  und hauptsächlich als Arbeitsboote eingesetzt.
Die bekanntesten sind von Buster und Kaasboll. Für Ostsee Top, aber Deine Bootslänge ist für die Ostsee definitiv zu kurz. Optimale Länge liegt ab 5 Meter.......und Dein Budget schränkt Dich so ein, dass Du besser nach einem Plastekahn aus hau halten solltest...
Es gibt auch Alufaltboote, aber das ist nichts für die Ostsee!!!!!
Ich schätze, dass Du noch nicht richtig draußen warst....#d.....sonst hättest Du Deine Frage nicht so gestellt.
Ich habe neben meiner Quicki noch ein kleines Boot (4,20), selbst bei Küstennahen Angeln in Sichtweite zum Ufer ist ne 4 die obere Grenze, bei 5 wird sehr kritisch|evil: obwohl Klassifizierung C #c

Gruß Maxima #h (mit Ostseeerfahrung....)|wavey:


----------



## steffen1 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: ALU-Boot für die Ostsee*

Hallo Alex,
habe voriges Jahr ein Aluboot mit Trailer gekauft-bei Megalodon Boote Berlin-musst mal eingeben. Ist ein Marineboot. Das Gespann wurde mir gebracht, alles bestens kann ich empfehlen. Der Preis war auch ok. Solltest für dein Budget was brauchbares bekommen.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Jerkwolf (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: ALU-Boot für die Ostsee*

Moin,
hab seit einigen Jahren nen Linder Sportsman 400 und bin sehr zufrieden damit (Ostsee, Bodden, Norge alles Bestens). Mit 20 Ps und 2 Leuten kannst du gute 40 Sachen fahren und bis zu ner 5 bft is alles Bestens.
Schau dich mal um, für 3000 sollte nen gutes Gebrauchtes drin sein!
MfG


----------



## Rüdiger (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: ALU-Boot für die Ostsee*

Hallo,
habe auch mein Marine Aluminiumboot 1436 Jon mit Trailer in Berlin gekauft und bin super zufrieden. Möchte nur anmerken, das es noch einen Händler in Eberswalde  bei Berlin gibt, das Angebot bei diesem war als milde gesagt dürftig zu bezeichnen. Auf der Hersteller Homepage stellte ich dann fest das er auch nicht als  Händler verzeichnet ist.Wirbt sogar mit marine Alu Boote.de ???? 
Natürlich ist die Ostsee oder Bodden für mein Boot und mich tabu !! Auf meinem Tümpe bin ich aber der King 
Petri Heil


----------

